# whos using older paid for trucks and whos rolling brand new rigs???



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

im interested in what guys are using. most the people i know are all using older 3-5k pickups to plow with. that way if you hit something or whatnot, no worries. and all they do is plow snow for 4 months a year. i have a fleet of 80s chevy trucks and then my 04 dodge. all paid for. i love it. i'd rather put u joints and tires on a cheap rig and maintenance them, and have no payments.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

My trucks are an 2003, 1998 and 1985.

Like my uncle always said "I'm not spending big money just cause someone else feels I need too".

My trucks are not new but they are just as solid as a fairly new truck, I have low insurance costs and I have no payments plus I do all my own repairs. My newest truck is an 03 GMC 2500HD that just finished it's first season as a main line truck, last season was it's first year with a plow and it was a backup. The oldest is my 85 K20 that was a frame off rebuild with a fairly new plow installed, this truck costs hardly anything to maintain and insurance is dirt cheap.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Old paid for rigs here. Currently the newest is an 04, oldest is a 92. Best move I ever made, especially this year.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

All paid for vehicles here (never had payments on the trucks I own). Bought both used along with used plows (again, never had payments). I used to think that I had to have new plow trucks but as a mechanic, it really doesn't make sense, besides, new trucks break down too. I have gotten to the point where I will no longer buy a truck that is not fuel injected, so that kind of limits how far back I can go. I think if I were to buy another truck, I would even go as to say, I'm not sure I would buy a TBI anymore. That would just keep me somewhat up to date. *THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH OLDER, RELIABLE, PAID FOR EQUIPMENT*, and I would encourage everyone to consider it before going into debt and buying new


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

my oldest truck is a 98 and newest is an 03 dodge 2500 and the most ive ever paid for a truck was the 03 and it was 6grand with the plow from my dad. never bought a plow truck and had a payment on it and never will if i can help it


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

the plow pump thats on my 98 is my dads original one he bought new in 1968


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have had payments & newer trucks for quite some time current fleet of trucks (6) is paid for except the 2009, have payments on some of the big stuff. I would rather buy new and know the history of the truck than buy someones elses problem, I traded my 2002 in on the 2009, the main wiring harness was shot, sometimes it isn't worth fixing things , dealer only part alone was almost 4k, about 40 hrs to change out I was quoted.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

2011 Ford F250 with payments. I have put some extra money toward principle along the way. I respect those that can turn a wrench and go with used / older equipment. I would have to pay someone to do that so I bought new with a 7 year / 200,000 mile Ford (not aftermarket) warranty.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

thelettuceman;1474034 said:


> 2011 Ford F250 with payments. I have put some extra money toward principle along the way. I respect those that can turn a wrench and go with used / older equipment. I would have to pay someone to do that so I bought new with a 7 year / 200,000 mile Ford (not aftermarket) warranty.


i think this^^^^^^ is the deciding factor. i own a shop. so fixing broken stuff/worn out stuff is nothing more than a inconvenience to me. yesterday i put new u joints, front leaf springs and belts on a 1980 chevy i just bought. cost me all of 350 dollars for parts. too me a couple hours. but for someone to pay a shop to do that, you'd be upside down in the truck.


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

3 Jeep wranglers: 2000 is paid off, 2011 was purchased outright, the 2012 has 34 payments left.

1 Chevy Silverado (2500HD): Paid off.

I personally like having newer equipment. I have owned alot of plow vehicals in my lifetime and the older they get the more money you dump into them. Especially if you don't drive the vehicals year round, something allways seems to go wrong with a truck that sits for 6 months. I put around $4,500.00 into my 2000 this season alone. $2k was for a new tranny and then the typical older plow truck maint.

Its no fun when the snow falls and your plow equipment is not up to snuff, even if its working, sometimes the peace of mind before, during and after a storm is worth the money.

My new plan is to pay all new truck loans off within 2 to 3 years, so you have the best of both worlds for a couple of years.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

snoworks07;1474152 said:


> Its no fun when the snow falls and your plow equipment is not up to snuff, even if its working, sometimes the peace of mind before, during and after a storm is worth the money.


I understand people like the piece of mind of newer vehicles, but it doesn't gaurentee anything.

A good example is at work, they purchased two new F150 2wd trucks a little over three years ago, the engine went out of one just shortly after the power train warranty was up late last year. Ended up having an engine from a salvage yard put in it.

Anything can happen no matter how old or how new it is.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

1995-2011 not to new and not to old


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

2 1998 chev., both paid for


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

1 new truck, 1 older truck. I much prefer new due to overall reliability. Are they guaranteed to never break? No, of course not, but odds are better with a new truck. However, a good quality, maintained older truck with no payments is VERY appealing. Whatever works for your business.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

CAT 245ME;1474230 said:


> I understand people like the piece of mind of newer vehicles, but it doesn't gaurentee anything.
> 
> Anything can happen no matter how old or how new it is.


Agreed. Drive by your local new car dealership and see how many older cars/trucks are in the service bays. I would put money on that 90% of the vehicles there, are there for warranty work. I can't tell you how many plow trucks I worked on under warranty in the middle of winter when I worked at the dealership.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

99 01 03 07 All dodge diesels 
05 bobcat. All new western plow in 09
Nothing in 2011 but looking now at some
Newer equipment 

See a trend?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1474595 said:


> 99 01 03 07 All dodge diesels
> 05 bobcat. All new western plow in 09
> Nothing in 2011 but looking now at some
> Newer equipment
> ...


i would think you are re investing your profits back into the company by purchasing new rigs with cash? payup


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a fan of older, well maintained trucks. I don't care who makes it or what color it is, as long as it's reliable and the body is in good shape. I own fords, chevys, dodges, and gmc's. Most of the trucks sit idle 8 months out of the year, and that does take a toll on them so preventative maintance is key. I have older plows as well, but plows are much easier to maintain and extra parts/motors are easy to keep on hand. Our plows are torn apart and re painted every few years, so they always look nice. We have pleanty of trucks on the road during each storm to handle all of our accounts with ease. If a tuck or plow goes down it's nice to know that the other drivers can handle what isn't already done.

I know some might have a different business plan, but this is how we roll and it works well for us. :salute:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont like keeping plows for more then 3 years
Or if I do keep it I order a new one and get it ready


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I do not like keeping Dodges for more then 3 years.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;1474796 said:


> I dont like keeping plows for more then 3 years
> Or if I do keep it I order a new one and get it ready


Why don't you keep plows any longer than 3 years? Just asking


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I find that's when I start needing to replace parts. 
They are still worth a good buck used then and the depreciated value on the books is low. 

having the new with 2 winter warranty is nice and it to me is a good write off for one of the most important parts

Or if I buy one from the USA I can use it and sell it in Canada 2 years later for almost what I paid. 

Eg if I listed a wideout for $4000 I bet it would be sold tomorrow and I think they are about $6000 new in USA


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I got ya! I often forget about the price difference between us. I love the older plows being sold for cheap. We pull them apart, repair the weak spots, add paint, and put back together. Like I said, what works for some won't work for others. Plus it gives me a reason to search the "for sale" section area of this forum.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I hav 2 older trucks, they r just for plowing only, they stay on site all season, and r good runners. The way i look at it if the they start, stop, wipers work, and the heat works, then great!!!. With my plows they were bought in 2003 and 2004, still look great, and work well, when the trips springs sink all the down, then its time for a new fisher lol


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ran 78 and 79 3-4 ton chevys for first 10 years plowing.. did all my own work on them , retired them ..been running 94 1 ton 95 3-4 ton and 98 1-2 ton chevys last 17 years.. made a ton of money with them to ... never had a payment on any just the way i roll... cant see running new stuff in all the salt... by the time you pay if off theirs nothing left but if you dont want to work on your stuff buy new or let the bank own it only new stuff ihave bought was a new snowex back up spreader and its just sat in garage for last few years if your into snow you have to maintain your stuff or pay to have it done


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i bought a 1980 chevy. i had to put a axle ujoint in it and new u joints in the front driveshaft. 
i bought a 1985 chevy, i put a carb on it, and a radiator
i have an 83 chevy, i put power steering hoses and a oil pan gasket on it, along with a tune up.

all are ready to plow snow at a moments notice. 

my 2004 dodge diesel, i have put 3 axle shaft u joints, 3000 dollars worth of fuel injectors on it, it has an oil leak that will take 12 hours of labor to fix, front brakes, electric fan and clutch needed replaced. a/c needed recharged. and thats so far.... 

so, newer or older, its all the same. you just gotta maintain it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ill take an old rust truck that runs good and make it pretty vs buying new. old trucks were built out of quilty steel, the new stuff you can flick and dent them but the paint it tougher. i would buy od before new any day unless it was givin to me for free. i would then consider driving it to car max to get rid of it for a skid steer and trailer!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Older trucks for me as well cheaper on the upkeep. And a lot stronger tranny's too. And I don't like payments. My trucks look good and run good. Its not new that's more money for me. 

I love my Z


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

All our equipment is on an amortization schedule. Pickups, jeeps, and vans are 10 years. Our larger trucks, loaders and bobcats are until the equipment no longer makes sense to repair. This keeps our costs of ownership fairly predictable, and results in our cycling out equipment before major repairs are needed (i.e. transmissions, oil pans, brake lines...)

Generally, we finance everything either through dealer loans or our local bank. Allows us to stretch our capital further. For most equipment, we prefer to buy new, primarily because by the time search costs are taken into account, higher financing rates for used equipment, and investment in initial repairs, we have not found used equipment to be cost effective.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

My rig is paid for.I don't like making payments and I'm trying to save some money. I do need a new/newer truck, mine is falling apart... just the body the motor and tranny runs great!


----------

